# Very nervous and shaking



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello Vizsla owners, My family and I have noticed that Indio (8 months) would start shaking and show major nervousness in the mornings when we are getting ready for school and work. He wakes up in the morning very happy and normal, then as he notices me and my husband and 2 kids getting ready for school, he starts to get very nervous and he shakes. We all pick him up and cuddle with him, he would stop shaking then resume it. He would walk to me and place his paws on my shoulders wanting me to pick him up. We noticed that he never acts like this on the weekends or on days when we don’t have to leave in the morning for school and work. He really can tell which mornings we stay home and which mornings we need to leave. He doesn’t resist going in the crate when we put him in for the day. He very willingly walks in the crate with a treat. I have a home security camera and I check on him often while I’m at work. He is mostly sleeping and he would look around and he never barks or acts out of the norm. He is in the crate from 8am-11am and we have a friend come in to be with him for about 45 minutes. Then he is back in the crate until 2:30 when I am home from work. I believe his crate time is reasonable and not too long. I hope to get some advice and tips on how to soothe his shakiness and nervousness at the moment. It breaks my heart to see him act like this every morning.


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi. I'm absolutely not an expert but your V is showing slight separation anxiety. If it was serious he would bark, howl, destruct or even self harm.

I have read that you should try and not make a big deal about leaving or arriving home, so not to make a fuss of him when you leave or when you return. For example when you return put the kettle on, make a drink and then let him out of the crate and still not make a big fuss; big fuss half hour later! All really difficult to do and not how you'd naturally what to react. 

I think your V just loves being with you but he isn't too distressed as he sleeps and does not howl when left alone. 

You have a totally reasonable routine and a happy loving V from what you've described.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

As Greta mentioned above, our trainer is a stickler about not saying goodbye and simply leaving my house or when leaving my office when at work. Definitely do not make a big deal of it and huge and kiss him/her; that will only make it worse especially for V's. And when I return I try my best not to get him all worked up. We went to training 18-weeks over a 6+ month period and our trainer made mention of these many times during our group sessions.

Milo does suffer from "mild" separation anxiety and I am hoping that it will improve with age.....fingers crossed.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

You definitely do not want this to get worse! Separation anxiety is a hard problem to deal with and you want to nip it in the bud. I can't advise you on it but you can search HVF or Google it - as bad as it can be, it's also too common and there is lots of info available. Don't put it off.


----------



## Lisa30 (Nov 20, 2018)

Hello, I have a Vizsla who is 17 months old, and I can relate to that! Vizslas are known for Separation Anxiety, which is why they are nicknamed the "Velcro-Dog". They want to always be by their owners. My Vizsla has pretty bad separation anxiety, and he was a singleton. The biggest thing that I have learned is ensuring he has a routine and not interrupting the routine. They will understand you come back every time. I would suggest googling tips for ways to help with the separation anxiety your V has.


----------



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

Wow, thank you all for the advice. I will definetly follow up on everything advised and share your answers with my family as well. He did a little bit better this week because my husband decided to take him out for a quick 10 minute walk before he left for work and Indio comes back home in a much more cheerful mood. I agree about not saying bye to him with love and kisses. We don't really do that but we do give him love and attention when we see him nervous. I guess we should stop doing that as well.


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

Rewarding the nervousness is not such a great idea! Enjoy your pupper.


----------

